# new baby, verrry long legs



## lovemylittlegeeks (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello everyone, I am new to your site but have enjoyed reading forum inputs. We just got our second chi baby last Friday (9/26/2005). (the day after we found out we were getting him our little girl went into heat, lol go figure). Our female (Guinevere) is 2yrs, and the new baby (Gawain) is 6 months. We are poor Gawain's 4th family (his priv. owner's didn't/wouldn't have enough time for him ), he was very dehydrated and his fur was dull and dry when we got him, and for some reason the other owners thought kibbles & bits was a good food for him (pieces are way too big for his little mouth). Anywho before this turns into a book about my sweet babies, to the point, lol. They both weigh 6lbs, but his legs are verrrrry long (rather looks like a dear) and he has very little muscle I am a little concerned about him hurting himself because he tends to trip over his legs (walks sorta like a baby horse, lol not funny but is). Just wondering if anyone else has had a pup like this and any advise would be helpful. Also we are planning on calling the vet on Monday to set him an appt. to get him neutered (have been keeping them apart unless we are right there we don't intend for them to have babies) and I was wondering if there would be any problem getting him fixed while she is in heat? Okay well this did end up bookish, sorry (will put up photos of them as soon as I figure out how, lol blonde moment)


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

my baby jelly has very long legs...she looks like a minature kangaroo lol..and walks like a horse :lol: but it would be great to see a picture of them to see what your talking about.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

and maybe just getting some more weight and muscle on him will help too. My neighbor has two chi girl puppies - and they are both built like that too. They look like tiny greyhounds their legs are so long (at least next to my stocky Tico!)


----------



## lovemylittlegeeks (Aug 29, 2005)

fingers crossed think I figured out how to put their pictures up, lol :? oh by his legs are long I mean the long bone in his leg is just over 3inches.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

the pics are soo small i cant even tell..


----------



## lovemylittlegeeks (Aug 29, 2005)

so sorry about the small pics, trying to get file size down so it will load. gonna try this one more time then I am giving up for tonight, lol.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

he seems to look like he has a pair of legs like my lil girl..i know its hard to tell in the pic below though..she's on the right


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

One thing you need to watch out for on those long legs is knee problems.
I'm NOT saying all chis with long legs have knee problems.

Koke has long legs. In her x-rays her legs actually look like a stretched out "S". This causes the ligaments to pull on the knee cap wrong and they pop out.

Just get your vet to check his knees really well.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

He is adorable, long legs and all!  Welcome!


----------



## lovemylittlegeeks (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks all for the welcome. :wave: Glad to know my Gawain is not the only long legged baby. Still curious to know if any problem can occur if we get him fixed while Guinevere is still in heat. Gonna call the vet today and get him in for checkup at least. My vet is still getting use to me having Chis (raised pitbulls for over 20yrs then miss Guinevere stole my heart, lol)  not sure who takes care of who most (I have lupus and she helps me know when an episode is comming on, sweet baby). Thanks again everyone this site is the best 8)


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum :wave: 

My aunts chi Lilo is extremely long legged. She's so much different than Lina that my bf was convinced that she was a mix with min-pin or something. But, she's not  I like the long legs  Then again, I like short stubby legs too :lol:


----------

